# Know Your Temps: Xuphor



## Gahars (Jul 10, 2013)

So I'm going to be a little more serious than usual here. I've been seriously screwing up with the KYT schedule here. I recently got a job, and my hours are often and inconsistent, but that's no excuse for the serious lapses in scheduling. I apologize to all of you guys, you deserve better than that. I'm going to do my best to right this ship as best I can.

We're also playing with the schedule a bit here. Considering Xuphor's current situation, I've decided it's better to do this KYT sooner rather than later. I apologize to everyone else on the list, but I hope you'll understand.

With all of that out of the way, we can get on with...




 
*Know Your Temps info*


*For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*

One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, questions, musical tastes, "what if" situations...anything!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up.
*This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner! Those who have an upcoming KYT session will be notified about their upcoming session via PM.*



*Previous Sessions*



Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




adamdbz (hasn't been active since December, so I am skipping over him until he is active again)
machomuu (Locked upon request until further notice)
Yuki Amano (Not been active)
Shinigami357 (Skip until internet access is better)
basher11
Hells Malice
nukeboy95 (Will be gone July 17th - August 2nd)
ProtoKun7
Par39
mtpeaceful
Thanatos Telos (Might be unavailable from June 23rd to the beginning of August)
ars25
Danny600kill
Sicklyboy
MegaAce™
Ron
Tom
Lucifer666
koimayeul
Kyouhei
Chikaku-chan
Langin
KingVamp
Sop
Thesolcity
NahuelDS
chris888222
Ace
Vulpes Abnocto



 
In the spotlight this session is: Xuphor


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 10, 2013)

Can I love you tenderly and sweetly bake you a blueberry pie? 
That's it, really.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 10, 2013)

Hai ;D
How old/young are you?
Hows life?
Shoutbox?
Favorite game?
Favorite platform?
Favorite thing to do to kill time?
You drive a car?, if so then what one?
You like me ;3?
You hate me );?
Person which you admire the most on GBATemp as wel as in RL?
What genre of music do you like best?
Favorite song?
Favorite vidclip?
Favorite movie?
Favorite genre of movie?
Favorite drink?
Ever felt like you could enjoy the weather for hours and hours on end?
You like cats ;3?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi!
How are you?
I love you!
Take care,
Bye  <3 <3


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Can I love you tenderly and sweetly bake you a blueberry pie?
> That's it, really.


Ick, I don't like pies.


DinohScene said:


> Hai ;D
> How old/young are you?
> Hows life?
> Shoutbox?
> ...


 
Hi to you too.

25
....... Really? I know you copy/paste these things, but come on...... geeze......just wow.....
Randomly on it
Dunno, Terranigma is a good game for "favorite" though. Not by any means the game I play the most though, that would be Rock Band 3 for Wii/PS3. If you have enough songs, it's just downright amazing on it's replay value.
PS3 or PC, I'd say.
Rock Band 3 for the most part
No, I have a license technically, but due to my sporadic coughing I avoided it at all costs, and only drive in emergencies.
Not since you asked question 2 without even thinking.
Since you asked question 2, yes.
GBATemp - Dunno if I really "admire" anyone. I have oddly high respect for a number of members that don't even know me (like Gahars, The Catboy, and KingVamp, for example). No idea why though, just after reading their posts through the years I guess.
Since I started paying Rock Band 3 every day for about 2 hours since it came out, my genres of music I like has grown a ton. Overally probably Metal though. Not Death Metal though, I'm repulsed by that.
Touch call, I'd have to say Circus Black, Cold Kiss, Charnel's Ball, Incubus, Field of Serpants, Talisman, or many other songs by Amberian Dawn. I'm also a big fan of Jonathan Coulton.
Rather not link it here.....
Don't really have one.
Don't have one.
Alcoholic: Khalua. Non-alcoholic: Coke Zero, Strawberry Sunkist, or Moutain Dew: White Out.
When I'm outside in snow, yes. I love the snow.
I've owned a lot in the past, so yes.



ComeTurismO said:


> Hi!
> How are you?
> I love you!
> Take care, I love you!
> Bye  <3 <3


As good as I can be in my situation right now, I suppose.
Alrighty then......


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 10, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> *since you asked question 2 without even thinking.*


 
More like life in general, excluding your CF situation.
Should've made it more clear indeed :c


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> More like life in general, excluding your CF situation.
> Should've made it more clear indeed :c


Wasn't being that serious dude, I know you meant no harm.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 10, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Wasn't being that serious dude, I know you meant no harm.


 
I know ;3
But still it did felt a bit bluntly now you said it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 10, 2013)

1) Do you enjoy nerf guns/toys?
2) What consoles do you own?
3) Are any of them modded (including flash carts, etc)? Which?
4) Have you been an active/semi-active member (posting or lurking) since you joined GBAtemp?
5) Are you a neat freak, don't mind a messy room (mine is a disaster right now - nerf guns and computer parts as far as the eye can see), or somewhere in between?
6) Any other hobbies/talents others may find interesting or unusual? For example, I am becoming increasingly fond of creating things out of chainmail, and I can solve a Rubiks cube.

Edit - I am terrible at asking questions. All of these are based off of me looking to my left or right. I think a single picture of my bedroom could provide the source to every single question, lol.

Edit 2 - so let me throw something in there about liking (or not) Top Ramen or Cup Noodles, etc etc. XD


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 10, 2013)

I like your new custom title. :3 Any talents that you have in particular that you think we'd find interesting?


----------



## ars25 (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you like tacos?
The question above is false.
The question about is also false.
Both questions are invalid.
Do you like waffles?
Do you like Chicken and Waffles?
What is you favorite waffle?
Do you like pancakes?
Taco master race? Burrito master race?
Bars or Pubs?
Am i making you hungry?
Are you surprised that Gahars is being a good host?
Bye?
Hello?


----------



## broitsak (Jul 10, 2013)

I never got to know you properly, this is my chance I guess.
Hello~
What's up?
Nintendo fan?
What's your favorite game?
Favorite console?
Favorite video game hero?
Do you play Monster Hunter?
If so, then what weapon do you use?
Do you play Animal Crossing New Leaf?
What comes to mind when you see my name?
What do you think about soccer?
Ever since I've found out about you, I've been praying for you. I'm really hoping for a miracle of some sort to happen. I'll come back with more questions, until then, see you around


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey hey! 
Enjoyed any new games lately?
Android or iPhone? 
Have you tried out the Wii U?
DC or Marvel?
What is your favorite Pokemon?
What about Digimon?
Digimon or Pokemon?
What about your favorite anime?
Movie?
EoF?
Who is your favorite Temper?
Should I use normal questions or come up with new ones?
Am I Yoshi's number one fanboy?
Have you ever played Yoshi's Island?
What is your favorite TV show?
What is your favorite video game?
Favorite video game system?
What is your computer?
Have you ever tried Linux?
Do you own a Super Nintendo?
Favorite flashcard?
Favorite flashcard kernel?
Yes or no?
What are your favorite songs?


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> 1) Do you enjoy nerf guns/toys?
> 2) What consoles do you own?
> 3) Are any of them modded (including flash carts, etc)? Which?
> 4) Have you been an active/semi-active member (posting or lurking) since you joined GBAtemp?
> ...


1 - Meh, they can be fun.
2 - PS3, Gaming quality PC, Android, and Wii. A number of older systems too.
3 - Wii, otherwise no. Would if I could.
4 - Don't know, I joined in 2007, but only have around 1,600 posts. Not sure what to consider that.
5 - I've always been quite the geek, and my room shows that.  Lots of various computer/electrical parts scattered everywhere, in no order.
6 - I make 3D Models, my avatar and signature is my latest creation.  Currently working on a recreation of myself RL, but I have no idea if I'll finish it in time. I also can pass pretty much every song in Rock Band 3 (DLC even) on Expert Guitar. Pointless talent, but fun.
Ramen noodles are good for quick things (I eat Maruchan brand), but I don't perfer them if I don't need quick.



Ryukouki said:


> I like your new custom title. :3 Any talents that you have in particular that you think we'd find interesting?


Thanks 
As for talents, same answer question 6 on last person: "I make 3D Models, my avatar and signature is my latest creation.  Currently working on a recreation of myself RL, but I have no idea if I'll finish it in time. I also can pass pretty much every song in Rock Band 3 (DLC even) on Expert Guitar. Pointless talent, but fun. "


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

ars25 said:


> Do you like tacos?
> The question above is false.
> The question about is also false.
> Both questions are invalid.
> ...


Meh, sometimes
Alrighty
Alrighty
Alrighty
Those are good
Ordinarily no, but the Chicken and Waffles at Cheddars are really good.
Chocolate Chip
Only if batter made, not frozen
Neither.
There's a difference?
Not at all
No, should I be? 
Bye?
Hi 


Nxenz said:


> I never got to know you properly, this is my chance I guess.
> Hello~
> What's up?
> Nintendo fan?
> ...


Herro
A bunch of stucco on my ceiling
I think they sell games, actually, not fans.
Dunno, Terranigma is a good game for "favorite" though. Not by any means the game I play the most though, that would be Rock Band 3 for Wii/PS3. If you have enough songs, it's just downright amazing on it's replay value.
Dunno, PS3 or PC probably
Sly Cooper, easily
Tried a few of them, never got addicted
Don't remember
Only AC game I ever played was the Gamecube one, for about 4 days before I got bored
Kinex/K'NEX, the old toys
Never played it, no opinion
See you around too 


The Catboy said:


> Hey hey!
> Enjoyed any new games lately?
> Android or iPhone?
> Have you tried out the Wii U?
> ...


White Knight Chronicles 2 is oddly fun. WAAAAAAY underrated, especially with the remastered first game built in. FFXIV:ARR is also very fun. I also just got invited into The Elder Scrolls Online Weekend beta, but there's no chance it'll finish downloading in time.
Android, mostly because I don't have more money than I know what to do with, and I understand that a $200 Android is about three times as powerful as a $500 iPhone.
Demos at stores, I don't own one.
Neither, never got into comic heroes much.
Snivy probably..... not sure why.
I don't know any.
Pokemon
Cowboy Bebop and Trinity Blood are the only 2 I've liked, so either of those.
Don't know, not a big movie fan.
They know me pretty well.
Beats the fuck out of me.
Don't care
No. That would be Bowser.
Yes, what self respecting gamer hasn't?
South Park, Futurama, or American Dad. I also like Pawn Stars (I know it's fake as hell though), and How It's Made/Factory Made, same dang show.
Dunno, Terranigma is a good game for "favorite" though. Not by any means the game I play the most though, that would be Rock Band 3 for Wii/PS3. If you have enough songs, it's just downright amazing on it's replay value.
PS3 or PC
Self built Custom job for gaming, Windows 8 based.
Yes
Yes
Don't know, don't have any
See above
Svetka
Amberian Dawn songs are my favorite, I'm also a big fan of Jonathan Coulton.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's another quickie that's got me thinking lately:

What is/where is your current avatar (and corresponding signature) from?


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Here's another quickie that's got me thinking lately:
> 
> What is/where is your current avatar (and corresponding signature) from?


I make 3D Models in Blender as a hobby for years now, my avatar and signature is my latest creation. Currently working on a recreation of myself RL, but I have no idea if I'll finish it in time.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I make 3D Models in Blender as a hobby for years now, my avatar and signature is my latest creation. Currently working on a recreation of myself RL, but I have no idea if I'll finish it in time.


 

I figured it was something self-made; is it based off of anything though, or just something that popped into mind?  It's very good and doesn't look like anything I've seen around; I don't recognize it as anything that I have personally seen around before.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 10, 2013)

What's your favorite Pokemon?


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I figured it was something self-made; is it based off of anything though, or just something that popped into mind? It's very good and doesn't look like anything I've seen around; I don't recognize it as anything that I have personally seen around before.


Loosely based it on if Ratchet from Ratchet and Clank games screwed a Ratonga from Everquest 2. Unfortuntly, I could not find a real Lombax and Ratonga to do this with, so I just had to guess. 


Sagat said:


> What's your favorite Pokemon?


Snivy, but I really don't know why.


----------



## SoupaFace (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you play videogames more for fun, purely for the experience (focus on immersion / striving to get the best experience you can), or would you say you have a decent balance of the two mind-sets?

How often do you use the keyboard peripheral in RockBand 3, i mean compared to those other (mostly) plastic instruments?

Would you agree that you typically put more effort into your posts on this forum than a majority of other GBAtemp community members?

What is going through your mind right about... now?

Top 3 "obscure" games you'd recommend to an open-minded gamer (I'm fairly certain those still exist)?

Thoughts on the Gamecube's library of games in comparison to it's competition?

Ever played Wind Waker?

How about that Super Mario Sunshine game?

Does the soon-to-be released pc game  A Hat in Time game interest you in the slightest, or am I the only one of us genuinely looking forward to playing it?

Assuming you've seen any recent footage of this A Hat in Time game, which of the 2 options below do you think best describes it..? :

A) Visually a love-letter to Gamecube enthusiasts everywhere w/3D Mario-esque gameplay.

B) Good 'ol Collect-a-thon game of the n64 era with numerous references to games of that same console era.

Fallout 3. Best video game in existence?

Do you prefer games with oodles of freedom w/subtle objectives +  numerous hours worth of exploration and potentially interesting characters / locations
––––––––––––––– over –––––––––––––––
games that are mostly plot & character driven w/mostly linear progression, or is that just me?

Opinion on the PSVita purely as a game console?

Opinion on the Wii U purely as a game console?

Any thoughts on the video game industry as it is now?

...and what of the future of the video game industry, what with the remaining few current generation consoles coming out in several months now?

Art or Video Games (forget if you will that videogames are tech an art form, plz). Which hobby has been affected more _positively_ by your 'current condition'?

Could you be bothered to take the time and effort to attach some art you *just* created (after reading this sentence in its entirety) in your response to this post?

Regardless, Thanks for responding... you did–didn't you..?

^that was a question tooo^


----------



## chyyran (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi there. 
What is the one thing you want to do the most right now?
Pancakes or Waffles?
Maple Syrup or Chocolate Syrup?
Ace Attorney?
Favourite JRPG?
Favourite WRPG?
Favourite Console Generation?
Coding?
What is the weirdest thing you've ever ate?
What is the weirdest thing you've ever seen?


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 10, 2013)

Most cherished childhood memory?
Favorite Summer pastime?
Craziest family member?
Did you go to college?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi there!
Fav food?
Fav drink?
Fav snack?
Fav place?
Fav console?
Am I your friend?
What's behind your name?

Yea that's it for now


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

SoupaFace said:


> Do you play videogames more for fun, purely for the experience (focus on immersion / striving to get the best experience you can), or would you say you have a decent balance of the two mind-sets?
> How often do you use the keyboard peripheral in RockBand 3, i mean compared to those other (mostly) plastic instruments?
> Would you agree that you typically put more effort into your posts on this forum than a majority of other GBAtemp community members?
> What is going through your mind right about... now?
> ...


All depends on the game. If it's a PS3 game with all trophies obtainable with 1 playthrough and very few missable trophies, you can be assured I'll try to platinum the heck out of it. Other games without such things (Zelda Skyward Sword, IE) I just played for fun.
Not terribly often, I only have the keyboard on the Wii, and I use the PS3 more. I still play the keyboard charts on guitar though, which is unlocked after passing IIRC 50 disk songs on expert with 3 or more stars.
Probably the same amount as anyone else that actually uses proper grammar, spelling, and punctuation. If I'm making a big long post (Like my medical problem thread), then I put more care into it.
"That was a weird question to ask in KYT"
3D Dot Game Heroes for PS3 | Okami for PS2, Wii, and PS3 | PokePark 2: Wonders Beyond for Wii.
GCN games beat out PS2 and Xbox by a long shot for me.
Yes, IIRC 4 or so times.
What about it? It was great, as are all 3D Mario games.
Looked great to me, I was keeping track of it as well.
I have not seen any videos of it due to my piss-poor internet cannot stream videos well, but from the screenshots I've seen, I'd say A) by a long shot.
No. No. No. NOOOOOOOOOO.
Just you, I personally HATE the Grand Theft Auto series, I never was a big fan of Elder Scrolls games, and any other game that's an "open ended" game. I really like having obvious/strong objectives, that throw in a lot of exploration as well. White Knight Chronicles 2 is a good example.
PSVita currently is not good as a strictly gaming console.
Wii-U seems great to me, but I only played demos in Walmarts and the like, I don't own one.
Uh...... *crickets*
3D Modelling has improoved drastically over the past couple years with me, because I spend a ton of time on my computer now, and with shitty internet, it's something I do a lot. 
I don't make art, I make 3d Models. And my avatar/signature is my latest one. I'm working on a recreation of me in real life, but I don't show WIPS to public forums. If I manage to finish it before I'm gone, I'll probably share it.
I'm trying to respond to everyone here, so yes. 


Ron said:


> Hi there.
> What is the one thing you want to do the most right now?
> Pancakes or Waffles?
> Maple Syrup or Chocolate Syrup?
> ...


Hi to you too.
Aside from breathing better, sleep. I've gotten about 5 hours of sleep in the last 2 weeks. It's nearly impossible to sleep when it's hard to breath.
Waffles, Chocolate Chip
Blueberry is bestest syrup.
Phoenix Wright. Never played the games though.
Too many to pick from.
Don't know, too many.
*shrugs* All good.
I don't code at all.
Wet Cat Food about 7 years ago. I was curious. 
Pretty sure I'd get banned for linking to it. 


jonesman99 said:


> Most cherished childhood memory?
> Favorite Summer pastime?
> Craziest family member?
> Did you go to college?


*empty mind* 
*crickets chirping*
None, all are sane. Of course, that might mean it's me, if I think everyone else is sane.
Yes.


----------



## broitsak (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you own a 3DS, or any Nintendo system, actually?


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Hi there!
> Fav food?
> Fav drink?
> Fav snack?
> ...


Hiya.
Since you separated snacks and food, I really don't know what to put here.
Khalua or Coke Zero, depending on if you meant alcoholic or not. Also a fan of Strawberry Sunkist and Moutain Dew: White Out. I hate all the other kinds of Mountain Dew.
Walmart/Great Value brand Colby Jack Cheese and Heinz Ketchup, with more cheese than ketchup. Had some as a snack every day for the last....... geeze, it has to be over a decade.
The virtual worlds of the MMO's I play.
PS3 or PC
I don't know you, do I? Aquantance maybe. Not intended to offend, I've never once called someone a friend until I got a chance to know them more.
*This exact color. *


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Do you own a 3DS, or any Nintendo system, actually?


Wii.
Had a 3DS, had to sell it for bills long ago, can't afford a Wii-U. Also have a N64, SNES, and Virtual Boy.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 10, 2013)

FFXIV: ARR, whats your professional opinion on it? As a Final-Fanboy I must know 
Do you see any possible future where I take over the world?
When I do, can I rename USA, Xupheria?


----------



## Xenirina (Jul 10, 2013)

Well, I hate saying this, but have you completed your bucket list?


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey.

Favourite hair color?

Your favourite generation of consoles?

Mario or Sonic?

A franchise you like?

Do you like my profile picture?

The most expensive game you purchased?

Do you think Wii U will fail?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 10, 2013)

Gahars.
Please leave this thread open, and you may continue with another one, but this one is always open with questions and answers.


----------



## bowser (Jul 10, 2013)

This is the first time I'm asking questions in Know Your Temps 

I know you're tired so I'm gonna ask just a few questions:

1) When and how did you get your Virtual Boy?
2) What does your username mean?
3) What is your opinion about me (whatever you gathered from my posts on the temp)?
4) How about a picture of you?


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> FFXIV: ARR, whats your professional opinion on it? As a Final-Fanboy I must know
> Do you see any possible future where I take over the world?
> When I do, can I rename USA, Xupheria?


Not sure if it's "professional",  but I like it a lot. As mentioned in my medical thread, my character name is Zyketor Ythe on the Sagatarian (typo) server currently. I don't mind making a new character on a non-legacy server though.
Not as a cat, since cats already have.
No, way too close to "euphoria" 


Xenirina said:


> Well, I hate saying this, but have you completed your bucket list?


I never made one, so...... yes? no? Don't really care either, tbh. I never got into the "things I must do before I die" thing.


Enchilada said:


> Hey.
> Favourite hair color?
> Your favourite generation of consoles?
> Mario or Sonic?
> ...


Hi
*points to avatar/signature*. Not my hair own color, obviously.
Dunno, all have their highs and lows
Depends. If the question is "who has better games?" then Mario. If the question is "who is sexier?" then Sonic.
Sly Cooper.
No. I never liked that kind of Ren & Stimpy-esque fanart style for any series. I have nothing against Knuckles himself, though. 
Final Fantasy XIV: Collector's Edition, $79.99 when it originally came out. Doing that gets be the collector's bonuses for both 1.0 and ARR though, so I like it.
Sure hope not. It just needs an awesome must have game. I'd like to see how Pikmin 3 would do. 


ComeTurismO said:


> Gahars.
> Please leave this thread open, and you may continue with another one, but this one is always open with questions and answers.


Kind of pointless to keep asking questions post my inability to be on a computer, now isn't it?  


bowser said:


> This is the first time I'm asking questions in Know Your Temps
> I know you're tired so I'm gonna ask just a few questions:
> 1) When and how did you get your Virtual Boy?
> 2) What does your username mean?
> ...


1) - A goodwill store for $3, about 4 years ago. Had everything with it, and seperate games for $1 each. Bought everything they had related to it, tried it when I got home, works just fine.
2) - Made up word/name I came up with at least 10 years ago. Stuck with it since. It doesn't mean anything in any language that I'm aware of or could find.
3) - Well, aside from you needing to stop trying to kidnap the girlfriend of fat Italian plumbers, I don't know much about you.
4) - No. Especially in my state right now, but not on these forums in general. There are a lot of anonymous visitors here that um...... defile the "Show yourself" thread pictures.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 10, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Kind of pointless to keep asking questions post my inability to be on a computer, now isn't it?


Oh yeah, true..  Sorry about that.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Oh yeah, true..  Sorry about that, but I love you.


You're really starting to creep me out with how much you're saying that.


----------



## 431unknown (Jul 10, 2013)

What one place in the world would you like to see / visit before your time on Earth is up? *I posted this before I got to see and read your other thread no ill will was meant by it.*

Biggest asshole from your perspective on GBAtemp is?

Name 3 things besides food and water that you personally can absolutely not live with out.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 10, 2013)

Have you ever tried poutine?

Chili Cheese Fries?

Favourite food?


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello there stranger,
Ramen noodles or Ramen noodles?
Have you played FF7 Crisis Core? If you did, did you enjoy it?
Have you ever listened to songs from the bachata group Aventura?
Avenged Sevenfold or Bullet For My Valentine?
Creepiest dream you've had?
Would you be afraid to Parasail?
Btw just had some ramen noodles,maruchan branded lol been eating them for years.
Are we living in a Matrix?
Have you been in love before?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 10, 2013)

I dont think anyone's asked this yet, what is your real name?(Feel free not to answer the senseless ramblings of a peasant like me, just thought it would help us feel closer to you... unless Xuphor is your real name. If it is then Damn you had some cool parents)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 10, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> You're really starting to creep me out with how much you're saying that.


 
Ah, I'm sorry, I'm just 13 years old, got a bit off of hand, after hearing the crisis. I'm sorry, again, just thought weirdness shall give a smile to your face. I'll just have to say how I love your bravery and your actions, Xuphor. I also wish to apologize to the members of GBAtemp, who also didn't like how I had my way of speech towards her. I really am upset over how she is going through, and I went over the limit. I again conclude, saying I am really sorry.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

431unknown said:


> What one place in the world would you like to see / visit before your time on Earth is up? *I posted this before I got to see and read your other thread no ill will was meant by it.*
> Biggest asshole from your perspective on GBAtemp is?
> Name 3 things besides food and water that you personally can absolutely not live with out.


Don't really have one.
I haven't looked at any member's assholes, so I can't say who has the biggest. If I had to guess, I'd say The Catboy. Not sure if that call will work due to the space in the name.... (Oh crap, it did. Sorry, didn't mean offense by that, was just joking.)
Uh.... literally: My Nebulizer, my "The Vest", and my medicines. Non-literally: my PC, my "fun box", and..... dunno..... my PS3.


soulx said:


> Have you ever tried poutine?
> 
> Chili Cheese Fries?
> Favourite food?


Had to look up what it was, so no. Sounds ok though.
Not a fan of chili, so eww.
Stomach's way off right now, can't answer that correctly at the moment. 



1stClassZackFair said:


> Hello there stranger,
> Ramen noodles or Ramen noodles?
> Have you played FF7 Crisis Core? If you did, did you enjoy it?
> Have you ever listened to songs from the bachata group Aventura?
> ...


Hello
Meh and meh, not bad, not great.
No, N/A.
Never heard of them before now.
Between those two, A7X only by a little. There are better metal bands though.
Don't remember. We forget 95% of dreams just 10 minutes after we wake up.
I've done it before, so no. Was very fun.
That's the brand I eat to, when I eat them.
Beats me.
Yes. To an actual person/creature though? No. Fictional ones 



Vengenceonu said:


> I dont think anyone's asked this yet, what is your real name?(Feel free not to answer the senseless ramblings of a peasant like me, just thought it would help us feel closer to you... unless Xuphor is your real name. If it is then Damn you had some cool parents)


Real name's Zoe, a few people here know that already, but I'm not sure exactly how many. Rather not share my last name at this moment. Once my sister steps in and verifies herself with p1ng, then she or I can, if I'm still able to post.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello
It's the first time I talk to you directly.
Don't answer if you feel like not doing it in public.

You posted mostly in EoF, is it because you prefer to not take things too seriously?
Do you think you act the same way on internet and in real life?
Did you practiced a sport?
Could you live in a good living environment to prevent CF development?
Are you part of a CF helping organizations/association?
I've read now CF's Life expectancy can be 40-47 years old in some countries, almost twice your age. 25 is too short.
Did you do/practice/test a lot of different things, just to try as much things as possible in short period of time because you knew you had a shorter life than other people, or did you don't care and only did what you really liked?
Do you have any brother and sister (edit: ah you said you have a sister!)? if yes, are they in good health condition? someone else from your family with CF?
Do you have a boyfriend?
Did/do you talk about what will happen with family and friends?
Do they know about you talking about it here? what's their opinion?
What's your current feeling? Are you at ease, frustrated, sad, something else?
Can we write to you or your family ? (your real address. A staff member could take care of it and act as proxy to keep your privacy)


I didn't post anything in the other thread as I didn't know you, we never talked together before. I didn't know what to tell, so I thought I'll ask few questions I had here instead.
I wish you to be in best health for as long as possible and as much little suffering as possible.
Thank you for still coming here sharing your current situation and illness evolution with everyone in your current state.
Take care.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 10, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Real name's Zoe, a few people here know that already, but I'm not sure exactly how many. Rather not share my last name at this moment. Once my sister steps in and verifies herself with p1ng, then she or I can, if I'm still able to post.


 


Zoe huh. All girls who are named Zoe are short Coincidence?


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Ah, I'm sorry, I'm just 13 years old, got a bit off of hand, after hearing the crisis. I'm sorry, again, just thought weirdness shall give a smile to your face. I'll just have to say how I love your bravery and your actions, Xuphor. I also wish to apologize to the members of GBAtemp, who also didn't like how I had my way of speech towards her. I really am upset over how she is going through, and I went over the limit. I again conclude, saying I am really sorry.


I didn't ask p1ng to delete those comments, I don't even know what the said.
But you don't need to be that sorry, all our bashing was in EoF, which isn't meant to be serious anyway. I always thought we were both just joking with each other. 
p1ng did the same thing to me when I first started posting in the EoF, btw. 


Cyan said:


> Hello
> It's the first time I talk to you directly.
> Don't answer if you feel like not doing it in public.
> You posted mostly in EoF, is it because you prefer to not take things too seriously?
> ...


Hello
Yes it is. Then again, it's kind of a good thing when a Global Moderator doesn't need to "have a talk" with a regular member, isn't it? 
I'll answer, it's KYT. There are very few things I won't, I even said I can't live without my "fun box" earlier.
USN and EoF were my biggest places, but yea, EoF was more. As for why..... well, it was (and still is) the only forum I can find where you can say pretty much anything you want, and everyone knows it's all meant to not be serious that doesn't have porn in it. You wouldn't believe how hard those types of forums are to find.
I know for a fact I do. I you don't like me on the internet, you won't like me RL.
Did you practiced a grammar?  No, I wasn't able to practice any sports long-term due to my CF. Heavy exercise, like all sports, does hell on my breathing. I have parasailed, jet-ski'd, water-skied, snowboarded, and hang glided before though. I wouldn't call any of those real "Sports" though, with snowboarding being a possible exception.
Yes, one with completely controlled humidity, temperature, high-quality air filters, and everything hypo-allergenic. The cost of such a place would be insane, as most temperature and humidty control devices in houses take a long time to take effect, I'd need them instant.
Ironically, I can't be part of the help, due to my CF preventing me from doing a lot of heavy activity. I once tried the "CF March for the Cure Great Strides" run, but nearly collapsed a quarter way through due to insane coughing.
I agree. However, be aware that those that live that long likely spend their last few years in a hospital, and had succefull transplants when they were around my age.
Just did what I wanted/what I liked.
Sister, she has no health abnormalities at all. No CF, no Runt-ness, etc.
Considering I look somewhere around 6-8 years old and have insanely low hormones/"sex-drive" because of that (maybe vice-versa), no. 
Family yes.
They don't care, I could post nudes of myself and it wouldn't phase them. (No, I won't. It was just an example.)
Impatient over the fact FFXIV:ARR on PS3 has taken 5 days so far to download, and likely won't be done today either. I hate slow internet 
No, I'd prefer not to. All it takes is one person on these forums that doesn't like me that pretends he/she does, and I'll get something really bad in the mail.
It usually is.
Better than nothing 
Thank you.
Felt I had to and wanted to, I didn't want to suddenly vanish without a single word from a place where a number of people like having me around. 
Take care to you too.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Zoe huh. All girls who are named Zoe are short Coincidence?


I've never know any other person named "Zoe", I've only know a "Zoey", but that was just one woman who was 5 feet, 8 inches.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 10, 2013)

"Did you practiced a grammar?", hey, I guess it's French grammar only, sorry!
in French, you say you are practicing a sport, or can also say "do some sport".
Some questions was maybe not well asked, or you answered something else on purpose  but thanks for replying.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 10, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I've never know any other person named "Zoe", I've only know a "Zoey", but that was just one woman who was 5 feet, 8 inches.


 

I guess the "Y" adds a couple of inches.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

Cyan said:


> "Did you practiced a grammar?", hey, I guess it's French grammar only, sorry!
> in French, you say you are practicing a sport, or can also say "do some sport".
> Some questions was maybe not well asked, or you answered something else on purpose  but thanks for replying.


With you I answered all the questions seriously....... Which one/s do you think I wrote something else on purpose on?

Sorry about the grammar thing, Costello and me also had a French/English thing go awry recently.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 10, 2013)

```
With you I answered all the questions seriously
```
yes, I thank you for that.

There were three questions, but I take it's because I didn't write them correctly.
- I wanted to know if you already had the chance to live in a proper controlled environment (not if you wanted one). but if you want one, it answered the question.
- the Organization question was more for being part of the people helped by an organization, like them providing drugs and care when you need it (to help you financially for everyday cares, or helping for controlled environment installation for example), or even just being part of a group of people with CF whom you could talk to. People are donating to these organizations, they can use their funds to help the one in need since the child's birth to adult age.

- "_What's your current feeling? Are you at ease, frustrated, sad, something else?_" was about what the doctor told you about having only one month left. how do you feel about that (sudden) news? what do you feel knowing it? Some people are afraid to die "one day" without knowing when or how.
it wasn't a question about how you felt waiting to play FF14


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

Cyan said:


> ```
> With you I answered all the questions seriously
> ```
> yes, I thank you for that.
> ...


Oh, no. I just live in a standard house, it doesn't have the high end climate control that would be ideal.
Patients of medical conditions that have big charity fundraiser/organizations often do not see any of that money, as it all goes to (supposedly) finding an actual cure. As for organizations for providing medicine prices and the like, I'm not part of any, as my insurance (up until now) did all that very well.
It's not sudden, if you'd read my other thread, you'd know I've known about it since late March, so I've known of it for a while. When the doctor told me back then, of course I felt as any other person would, stunned/sad/etc. He's been a good doctor my whole life though, so when he said mid-late August will be my last month, I felt that was accurate. As for not knowing exactly when in August, that annoys me sure, but I know they can't give a better prediction than that.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 10, 2013)

Are there any plans for your family/friends to throw you an early birthday/goodbye/put me in your will Party. All your closest(and not so closest) friends celebrating for what should be a celebration to you in the next life . If not then ill get started now. Would you prefer barney or a clown.


----------



## Flame (Jul 10, 2013)

im going to do something different.

i want you to answer a question of your own, which you wish was asked.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Are there any plans for your family/friends to throw you an early birthday/goodbye/put me in your will Party. All your closest(and not so closest) friends celebrating for what should be a celebration to you in the next life . If not then ill get started now. Would you prefer barney or a clown.


No, I personally do not want to have one.  



Flame said:


> im going to do something different.
> i want you to answer a question of your own, which you wish was asked.


.......uh.......*crickets chirping*


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 10, 2013)

Flame said:


> im going to do something different.
> 
> i want you to answer a question of your own, which you wish was asked.


I was about to say the same thing, since I can't think of a good one!


----------



## Flame (Jul 10, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> No, I personally do not want to have one.
> 
> 
> .......uh.......*crickets chirping*


 
ill make my own question with blackjack and hookers............ in fact, forget the blackjack and hookers.

who is the biggest fanboy on gbatemp.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 10, 2013)

Are you hoping to be reincarnated as that imp looking orange rachet from rachet and clank looking wombat thing? Or maybe a stripper pole. That sounds good.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 11, 2013)

Flame said:


> who is the biggest fanboy on gbatemp.


No clue, don't care.  


Vengenceonu said:


> Are you hoping to be reincarnated as that imp looking orange rachet from rachet and clank looking wombat thing? Or maybe a stripper pole. That sounds good.


Not any form of imps, no. I wouldbn't mind being reincarnated as my creation in my avatar and signature though.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 11, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> No clue, don't care.
> 
> Not any form of imps, no. I wouldbn't mind being reincarnated as my creation in my avatar and signature though.


 

Lol, thats what i meant. Didnt know how to describe it


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 11, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Lol, thats what i meant. Didnt know how to describe it


It's what would happen if Ratchet from Ratchet and Clank screwed a Ratonga from EQ2 and had a baby.


----------



## Flood (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you love monopoly?
What's your favorite game piece/token?
What Simpson's character would you be?
What King of the Hill character would you be?
Recommend a game boy advance game.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 11, 2013)

Flood said:


> Do you love monopoly?
> What's your favorite game piece/token?
> What Simpson's character would you be?
> What King of the Hill character would you be?
> Recommend a game boy advance game.


Its a good board game. Wouldn't say I love it though.
Never really cared.
None, not even any side characters match me at all personality wise.
Same as above.
Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga and Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 11, 2013)

Any fav games (need not be console games)?
Who do you most want to play it with now?
Why "xuphor"?

Anyway, take care buddy.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 11, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> Any fav games (need not be console games)?
> Who do you most want to play it with now?
> Why "xuphor"?
> Anyway, take care buddy.


Terranigma is my staplehold "favorite game", but not by a long shot the one I've played the most, that would be Rock Band 3.
Terranigma is single player, so no one. Rock Band 3 - well..... anyone works, it's a party game afterall.
Made it up at least 14 years ago ago as my childhood nickname, it's stuck ever since.
You too.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 11, 2013)

Who's your favourite author?
What's your favourite genre of book?
If you were to have a short story written about yourself, what would it be about?
Would it be happy, sad, humorous, or perhaps a combination of several feelings?
What moral would you want readers to walk away with?
What would the story be about?
Where/when would the story take place?
Would you let me write a small piece in honor of you?
If yes, I would write it with all the soul and heart I could muster.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 11, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Who's your favourite author?
> What's your favourite genre of book?
> If you were to have a short story written about yourself, what would it be about?
> Would it be happy, sad, humorous, or perhaps a combination of several feelings?
> ...


Never got into books much, but I guess Eoin Colfer, the Artemis Fowl series of books were enjoyable
Whatever the Artemis Fowl series is considered.
Uh..... "If you were to have a short story written about yourself, what would it be about?" I think you answered that for me. It'd apparently be about myself 
Like any books about people, it'd have it's happy, sad, funny, etc moments when said person is happy, sad, funny, etc.
Don't know, don't care. Never got into morals that much, always been more of a "just enjoy your own life, don't follow morals" person...... Moral: "Just enjoy your own life, don't follow morals". How's that for a paradox?
Myself?
Wherever I've lived over the years.
I wouldn't want anyone at all writing a story about me, even famous authors.
Sorry, it's a no. I'd say no to J.R.R Tolkein and other famous writers writing my life story too, nothing against you.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 11, 2013)

No problem. That was literally the only thing I could do that would have no monetary value.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 11, 2013)

Sterling said:


> No problem. That was literally the only thing I could do that would have no monetary value.


 


What about a hug.... or a drawn picture...


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 11, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> What about a hug.... or a drawn picture...


Some people are terrible drawers you know, myself included. I can't draw anything at all that doesn't look like a 3 year old trying to draw a tree. 
All my models skip the "concept art" stage because of that, I just go straight to the modeling and work with it until I get something that looks good.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 11, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Some people are terrible drawers you know, myself included. I can't draw anything at all that doesn't look like a 3 year old trying to draw a tree.
> All my models skip the "concept art" stage because of that, I just go straight to the modeling and work with it until I get something that looks good.


 

Lol thats way more then ill ever be able to do. Unfortunately ill never pass the stick figure stage. But that wont stop me, I have mastered the art of stick figuring to make up for my handicap in drawing.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 12, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> What about a hug.... or a drawn picture...


I'm a writer, not an artist.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 12, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I'm a writer, not an artist.


 

write her a short story using her avatar as a character then. Or a poem, whichever gets that pen writing


----------



## Sterling (Jul 12, 2013)

I wanted permission before I did it. She kindly declined.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 12, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I wanted permission before I did it. She kindly declined.


 

Psh ,all great writers break the rules sometimes . ( i.e. Diary of Ann Frank  Jks)


----------



## finkmac (Jul 12, 2013)

Wouldn't want to miss this session…

Do you drink?

Do you own a car?

Do you own 2 cars?

Do you own 24 cars?

How tall is an average Xuphor?

Why are you Xuphor? Why not Xapher?

How many gaems do you play?

What gaems are your favourite?

I am writing a test sentence.

Speaking of which, what is your favourite brand of eraser?

If you could be a tree, what kind of tree would you be?

Do you like potatoes?

Egg freckles?

Do you know how to program?

Three frogs are on a log, if 2 of them jump off, how many french fries were cooked in the last 5 minutes by fast food chains?

Would you travel to space if you had the chance?

CatBoy is beating my CopyPasta question-wall, isn't he?

Do you like pie? (Yes/Yes)

How many gaem consloes do you own?

What is your opinion on full-body condoms?

Can it wait?

Is it bad that I mostly post in KYT threads?

Segata Sanshiro?

PeeCee master raece?

Nitnedo master raece?

Sowny master raece?

MikeRoweSoft master raece?

What is an R-7 Semyorka?

3D is to screen like joystick is to?

This easter, there is a new kind of egg…

Bananananananana?

Semprini is a bad work, don't use it.

How do I?


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 12, 2013)

finkmac said:


> Wouldn't want to miss this session…
> Do you drink?
> Do you own a car?
> Do you own 2 cars?
> ...


Why thank you?
I don't get drunk, if that's what you mean. Pretty sure everyone over 21 has some amounts of alcohol though. Personally, I like Kahlua.
No, I can't drive safely. I only drive in emergencies, someone else's car.
No.
No, nor would I want that many. Unless I could sell them all for lots of money.
3 foot 11, apparently.
Ask me back when I was maybe 8 or 9, when I came up with it.
Lots. Not gonna try to count. 
See a number of other people that asked that same question, don't feel like typing it all out again.
I am writing a test reply.
Don't have any preference. So long as it's soft, rubberlike, light pink, and is held together well (tight), any erasers work. Psuedonyms FTW, btw.
A wooden one.
They are potatoes. Eat them sometimes, othertimes don't. Not like they are a favorite or anything, I don't live in Idaho. 
What?
No. Only 3d modelling.
1,723,562,325 if you count industry automated ones.
Sure, why not.
Don't know, don't care.
No, no.
Too many retro ones that I can't remember to count.
Had to look up what that is. We all have our own fetishes, so I'm in no position to judge others' fetishes.
Maybe.
I don't see how it could be.
Who?
No.
No.
No.
No.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-7_Semyorka
3D is an optional feature of the screen, so a joystick is an optional feature of a gamepad. 
Bunny crap flavored?
Yellow oblong fruits, great for women to enjoy.
Tough for this guy then.
You just do.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi there. ^^
Which genres of games do you prefer to play, or do you play games regardless of genre?
Did you play the other games in the Soul Blazer trilogy (Soul Blazer, Illusion of Gaia/Time and Terranigma?
If so, what did you think of them?
How did you get into 3D modelling?
Other hobbies, aside from gaming?
That's all for now, thanks.

EDIT: Considering I asked this on all of the previous KYTs I inquired: why are you so awesome and how can I be as awesome as you?


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 12, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Hi there. ^^
> Which genres of games do you prefer to play, or do you play games regardless of genre?
> Did you play the other games in the Soul Blazer trilogy (Soul Blazer, Illusion of Gaia/Time and Terranigma?
> If so, what did you think of them?
> ...


Hi
Only genre I avoid is FPS, just don't like them.
Illusion of Gaia, yes.
Another one of SNES's best games.
.....no idea, honestly. It was a while back.
3D Modelling isn't gaming. No though.
You're welcome.
Take up 3D modelling and design your own unique creation.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 12, 2013)

What are your thoughts on this years steam summer sale?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 12, 2013)

i can't really ask ya things like i would on a regular KYT session knowing ur predicament.

i'll need to think of my questions carefully to not feel like an ass.  but honestly i dont think i can make myself do it(not the not being an ass asking you questions)


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 12, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> What are your thoughts on this years steam summer sale?


Since my intenret caps around 70kb/s, I don't give a shit. Even if I had good internet, I never got into it. I'd rather use "other" websites to get PC games.


DarkShinigami said:


> i can't really ask ya things like i would on a regular KYT session knowing ur predicament.
> i'll need to think of my questions carefully to not feel like an ass. but honestly i dont think i can make myself do it(not the not being an ass asking you questions)


Ask me regular KYT things and my predicament related things then. As usual, if a question comes up that I refuse to answer, I'll either avoid answering the question in a humorous way or just say "I won't answer this" if I can't think of a humorous way.

Be aware I'm trying to get to bed now, so it'll be a while before I'll answer. I probably won't get much, if any, sleep. It's still worth trying though.


----------



## 431unknown (Jul 12, 2013)

Previous question totally taken out of context. I love it!


----------



## Gahars (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you, Xuphor, for taking the time to answer all of our questions, whether they were insane, inane, or somewhere in between! It looks like a thoroughly successful round.

To keep everything going along, I'm going to have this thread closed while we move on to the next round. However, if you'd like to field more questions at any point in the future, just PM a mod and they should be happy to reopen the thread for you.


----------

